# i'm confused with my female tiels pregnancy



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

my birds have tried mating during the summer and they were kinda doing it wrong... and know my female is doing all the things a pregnant bird would do... but nothing has happening since the beginning of the summer... 

please help i want to know whats going on here...

thanks


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well to start: birds *don't* have pregnancies, they lay eggs..it is a very very different process.  And what type of things is your hen doing to make you think she is getting nesty?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

also she won't lay eggs every time she mates,she will wait until all conditions are right for laying....examples lighting heat,nestbox lots of food which will tell them they will have enough food to feed any babies to begin with...etc

also if male is not correctly on her back with his bum/genetils tucked under her tail penetration will not occur,and also if his nails are too long this could prevent proper positioning for mating other wise he's humping her side or back.also eggs take 18-21 days to hatch once female/male sit full time on eggs.
i hope this has answered your question


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

some pairs of birds just mate for the fun of it  eggs dont always happen because birds mate


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> some pairs of birds just mate for the fun of it  eggs dont always happen because birds mate



this is what i was trying to say....dont know if josh understood what i was trying to say though :blush:
as well i was giving extra info too on breeding.thank you adding to my comments
Dallytsuka :thumbu:


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Lilo & Stitch do this. They think they are actually "doing it" but it's not the right way. Lol.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

well she has been spending lots of time in the nesting box rocking side to side and is getting fatter by the day... she has been more defendant of herself and all of the other behaviors... i dont know whats going on but the sex for fun thing is what might be going on...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What do you mean by "getting fatter?" A hen should only have a prominent egg bump for a very short time prior to laying. If her abdomen is distended and has been for more than a day or two without her laying any eggs, there might be a problem. 

Why does she have a nest box? Are you trying to breed them?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And if by getting fatter you mean she is becoming fluffier that doesn't mean anything unless it is a symptom of sickness.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is an egg bum. birds dont get fat when they lay eggs. and they dont get "pregnant". if your bird is gaining weight, it is likely caused by obesity or even illness if it appears to be a growth...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> And if by getting fatter you mean she is becoming fluffier that doesn't mean anything unless it is a symptom of sickness.


or she chilled maybe?when the temp is cool outside or inside,mine fluff up when they are chilled if your bird is healthy this could be the cause and as to the swaying inside the nest box mine do this when they are protecting their nest box/eggs or babies which is normally a normal behaviour when they are mating/or have chicks/eggs in the nest or it could be what bjknight said above just as well ...sounds like you need to do some careful investigating and observations


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

she for sure has an egg bum...


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

fastjosh007 said:


> she for sure has an egg bum...


and how long has she had egg bum for? If it's only a day or two she should lay the egg very soon. If it's been longer and she hasn't layed, she may have egg binding or peritonitis, in which case you need to get her to the vet asap.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

RedQueen said:


> and how long has she had egg bum for? If it's only a day or two she should lay the egg very soon. If it's been longer and she hasn't layed, she may have egg binding or peritonitis, in which case you need to get her to the vet asap.


quite a while...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Then she needs to see a vet ASAP. It could be a sign that she's critically ill. This is why it is so important to do research before attempting to breed your birds, so that you can recognize signs of trouble early.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

fastjosh007 said:


> quite a while...


How long is a while? Can you post some pictures? You really should get her to the vet ASAP. If this is really peritonitis or egg binding it is life threatening. 
If you want to see what I mean, check out these threads - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29673&highlight=peritonitis&page=2
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27290 [warning - graphic]


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

RedQueen, fastjosh made this thread earlier saying he was taking Peaches to the vet: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=34603

Since it hasn't been updated since then, I hope that they actually went and that Peaches did not have anything life threatening going on with her. Your responses on this thread and the other one have been excellent.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks enigma, I hadn't noticed that thread. Hope we get an update on Peaches soon, and that she's ok.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

wow i'm so glad you all care so much!!! :innocent:


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

fastjosh007 said:


> wow i'm so glad you all care so much!!! :innocent:


Most of us are on this forum because we care about our own and other birds.  I think that generally most of the people on this forum are very caring and animal oriented people. 

I know a lot of people come to the forum (including myself) for the first time when we need advice on something to do with our own bird, often (and unfortunately) it's a medical issue. But we stay because there is such a wealth of information, more than you could easily find elsewhere. But a big part of it is also trying to help those people who are looking for it, to give the correct information (it's disturbing how much incorrect info is out there) so the birds can get the best care and people can rely on the collective experiences and knowledge, rather than random info online. It's a pretty effective way of getting the right info too, because the fact that there are a lot of experienced people here, they act as a critical review system for each other so that most of the incorrect info gets eliminated. Anyway, I know I'm glad I found this forum


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, RedQueen. I'm going to close this thread now, because the other one is a continuation of it.


----------

